# Dog Houdinis



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

My dogs can get out of any fence. They don't jump but can contort their bodys in any way to get out. We are in the process of tearing down old and putting up new but that is time and $$ that right now we just don't have. So yes I am looking for a quick fix to keep them in before they are run over or stolen.

The front of our fence is pipe and cable wire with slick wire in between. I have put up some garden fence on half of it where they were getting out but they have foudn a new spot. Some of our fence is no climb horse wire. THey can't get out of that. The rest and majority is regular 4x4 square wire fence. The guy who owned the place before us cut holes in it I guess so his goats could get their heads through it, but my dogs (big dogs too) can wriggle themselves though. i patch as I can but they always find a new way out. 

We have about 2 acres. I don't know if we should get an invisible system like these PetSafe Stubborn Dog Fence Kit - HIG11-11052 at The Home Depot


PetSafe In-Ground Radio Fence Pet Containment System - RF-3004W-11 at The Home Depot


PetSafe Wireless Pet Containment System - Covers Up To 1/2 Acre Radius - IF-300 at The Home Depot

or if we should go with just an electric fence. http://www.lowes.com/pd_92220-305-S...-1&storeId=10151&storeId=10151&Ntk=i_products

An advantage to the invisible is that it can't shock my kids  Down side is that it is pricey. Any other alternatives I am not thinking about?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure about different fencing, but If they can't get out of the horse fencing, the I would invest In that..
Invisible fencing that shocks the dog won't keep a determined dog in 9 times out of 10. I was glad when my uncle decided that he wasn't going to get it, because I know their sheltie/border collie mix would have blew threw it, barking his head off to get to kids playing ball; as well as their new pup that would most definitly if he saw the cat or raccoon.
Invisible fencing isn't going to keep anything out either, other types of fencing would.
You could always put the fence a foot or two inti the ground and have the top lean into the yard (don't know why it's called).
It probably depends on why they get out though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Iseul said:


> I'm not sure about different fencing, but If they can't get out of the horse fencing, the I would invest In that..
> Invisible fencing that shocks the dog won't keep a determined dog in 9 times out of 10. I was glad when my uncle decided that he wasn't going to get it, because I know their sheltie/border collie mix would have blew threw it, barking his head off to get to kids playing ball; as well as their new pup that would most definitly if he saw the cat or raccoon.
> Invisible fencing isn't going to keep anything out either, other types of fencing would.
> You could always put the fence a foot or two inti the ground and have the top lean into the yard (don't know why it's called).
> ...


Well the horse fencing is about $160 a roll and we would need about 1 1/2 acres worth...plus the cost of someone to put it in. That is just to much $$ for us right now. We are replacing it as fast as we can. That doesn't take care of the front either where they get out the most.

They are getting out to roam not to chase stuff really. They aren't blowing through the fence just going out for a leisurely stroll so they aren't running out. Plus we have the issues of gates which they can get under in some places or dig under. I don't really care about keeping things out at the point. Plus they still have to stop through the fence to get out...it takes them a few seconds. I think we could make it work. If not I guess we just pull it out and sell it on Craigslist.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

well, then I'd go with just regular fencing (probably atleast 6', if not more. but you said they don jump over) and have it go a foot into the ground or such. as for gates, you can always put a small shock pad in front of it (not sure how much they cost) and since they aren't going out to chase things, then I don't think that they would feel the need to get shocked for a bit just to roam a bit more.
I completely understand about the money thing, my family is short at the moment as well (mother laid off and dad only pays child support since he doesn't actually live with us), so if I want anything to do with something that's not needed (horses, dogs, etc) then I have to get the money myself. and he $5k I plan on getting for a horse isn't coming along too well ;-;
also- do you take them on daily (if not two or three times a day) walks for atleast a half hour, I not an hour or more? they might not feel the need to roam other territory if they get to do so with you for a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

